# Ground Driving



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 11, 2008)

So, i was bored after school today so i decided i would start working with my donkeys again! so i pulled out my surcingle and bridle, and long lines! well i did some arena work with Aura, my donkey. Well she didn't like it that much! her mouth was open and she would not listen and try and evade the bit. So i decided that i would take her out on the trails and around the yard. well she LOVED it, we walked threw the trails with a loose rein, all around the yard, in the front yard near the rode, where there were cars going (we live on a route) and she was all good! we troted and she did some serpinteins. I defiinetly could tell she was loving it, then i took her out to graze! she loved it. It was really rewarding seeing how she was going, it was only her 5th time long reining!


----------



## uglydog (Sep 13, 2008)

Donkeys are too smart sometimes!


----------

